# Miou Miou & Brigitte Fossey @ Les Valseuses 720p (FR 1974)



## Ruffah (4 Nov. 2012)

*Miou Miou
*


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Title:	Miou_Miou_-_Les_Valseuses_720p-1974-RUFFAH.avi - 461 MiB
Time:	12mn 25s
Res.:	1196 x 720 - 23.939 fps
Aspect:	1.661
Video:	XviD - 4 982 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*

Miou_Miou_-_Les_Valseuses_7…avi (460,75 MB) - uploaded.to


*Brigitte Fossey*



 

 

 



Title:	Brigitte_Fossey_-_Les_Valseuses_720p-1974-RUFFAH.avi - 137 MiB
Time:	4mn 34s
Res.:	1196 x 720 - 23.939 fps
Aspect:	1.661
Video:	XviD - 3 968 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
*
Download:*
Brigitte_Fossey_-_Les_Valse…avi (136,67 MB) - uploaded.to
​


----------



## sansubar (8 Dez. 2012)

Danke! Muss man gesehen haben!


----------



## TobiasB (8 Dez. 2012)

nimmt doch bloss mal einen anderen Hoster Uploded ist sowas von Lahm und unsicher


----------

